# Great-Grandfather's Special CTG



## tinlunchbox (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't have much info on this gun right now, but I'll be contacting S&W and getting all the paperwork and whatnot on it, because I'm very interested to know everything about it that I can. But for you S&W enthusiasts, here are some photos:


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

That's a really beautiful gun. Old school cool.


----------

